# iPhone 13 Pro plus disponible



## Mathewww (3 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour,
Je ne trouve plus d'iPhone 13 Pro neuf sur aucun site. Je m'attendais à ce qu'il baisse avec la sortie du 14 et faire une "bonne" affaire pour le Black Friday.
Problèmes de fabrication en Chine ? ou pénurie volontaire pour pousser le 14 avant noël ?


----------



## Gerapp38 (3 Novembre 2022)

Mathewww a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Je ne trouve plus d'iPhone 13 Pro neuf sur aucun site. Je m'attendais à ce qu'il baisse avec la sortie du 14 et faire une "bonne" affaire pour le Black Friday.
> Problèmes de fabrication en Chine ? ou pénurie volontaire pour pousser le 14 avant noël ?


Il y en a encore chez les opérateurs, achetables sans forfait, mais pas sûr que les prix soient particulièrement attractifs…


----------



## edenpulse (3 Novembre 2022)

Mathewww a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Je ne trouve plus d'iPhone 13 Pro neuf sur aucun site. Je m'attendais à ce qu'il baisse avec la sortie du 14 et faire une "bonne" affaire pour le Black Friday.
> Problèmes de fabrication en Chine ? ou pénurie volontaire pour pousser le 14 avant noël ?


Quand le 14 sort, la production l’arrête en toute logique. 
Donc le reste c’est des stocks invendus.
C’est pour tout les produits comme ça, pas que Apple.


----------



## Gerapp38 (3 Novembre 2022)

edenpulse a dit:


> Quand le 14 sort, la production l’arrête en toute logique.
> Donc le reste c’est des stocks invendus.
> C’est pour tout les produits comme ça, pas que Apple.


À mon sens, c’est plus compliqué que cela : c’est vrai pour le haut de gamme (Pro), pas pour l’iPhone 13 et même le 12, encore commercialisés par Apple : il doit en rester une ligne de production quelque part, peut-être plus pour très longtemps pour l’un d’entre eux.


----------



## edenpulse (3 Novembre 2022)

Gerapp38 a dit:


> encore commercialisés par Apple


précisement, tant qu'ils sont commercialisés par Apple, ils continuent d'être produits bien sûr.


----------

